# Pre Basel 2010 Tissot



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all,

Been out of action for a few weeks... turns out a new baby in the house will chew up a lot of my leisure time 

Recently returned from a conference where I caught a glimpse of a few new models due for Basel 2010. No photos as yet, but as soon as I get some I'll pop them up.

Of note:

PR100 - this will be a 100m version of the current PR50. Rumour is... same size, same style, same price; but MUCH more durable! Also expecting a black PVD version which should be a bit of a looker.

PRC200 Automatic - as oppose to the current Autoqiartz models, this will be a traditional automatic, day/date version of the PRC200 gents (T014xxxx). Nice, simple, elegant!

Photos to come later.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby, Sean 

As it turns out, the PR100 is on the website already and also there is a new mysterious Sailing Touch on the site too ...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey, congrats on the new arrival Sean :-!.....hope Mother & Baby are doing well? 

Look forward to the piccys when they come out.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats on the baby... son or daughter? Have you gotten it a Tissot yet?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

leewmeister said:


> Congrats on the baby... son or daughter? Have you gotten it a Tissot yet?


Sadly nothing fits him yet! Might have to be a Flik Flak for a while


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the baby!



seanpiper said:


> PRC200 Automatic - as oppose to the current Autoqiartz models, this will be a traditional automatic, day/date version of the PRC200 gents (T014xxxx). Nice, simple, elegant!


For me this is great news! Another stylish day/date could help me find the right one. Actually, I still like the style of my PRC200 non-chrono, I just wish it was a day/date automatic, so I am really eager to see this new model.

Do you have any idea whether it will use the 2834-2, or the 2836-2 movement?


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

My, My... A new baby! Hearty congratulations (much-belated) to you and the Missus!

Best regards,
Wallace


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

shtora said:


> For me this is great news! Another stylish day/date could help me find the right one. Actually, I still like the style of my PRC200 non-chrono, I just wish it was a day/date automatic, so I am really eager to see this new model.
> 
> Do you have any idea whether it will use the 2834-2, or the 2836-2 movement?


Sean had mentioned it to be a day/date, so it should be a 2836-2 ...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

enoran said:


> sean had mentioned it to be a day/date, so it should be a 2836-2 ...


+1


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Enoran said:


> Sean had mentioned it to be a day/date, so it should be a 2836-2 ...


The ETA 2834-2 is a day/date movement, too. Hamilton's Khaki King and TISSOT's Couturier day/date are equipped with 2834-2.

If these pics are of the PRC200 auto, then it uses 2836. Thank you !
And if such a watch will really be offered by TISSOT, then someone there is "reading" my wishes. Because, after wearing my PRC200 quartz non-chrono for a month, I understood that it was not my watch, because it lacked the day feature and wasn't automatic. 
And I wished TISSOT produced the watch, which you posted. This is incredible...


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

shtora said:


> The ETA 2834-2 is a day/date movement, too. Hamilton's Khaki King and TISSOT's Couturier day/date are equippmed with 2834-2.
> 
> If these pics are of the PRC200 auto, then it uses 2836. Thank you !
> And if such a watch will really be offered by TISSOT, then someone there is "reading" my wishes. Because, after wearing my PRC200 quartz non-chrono for a month, I understood that it was not my watch, because it lacked the day feature and wasn't automatic.
> And I wished TISSOT produced the watch, which you posted. This is incredible...


 ... I did not read it as 2834, I was thinking you're referring to the 2824. My fault :-d

In any case, those pics are legitimate since I saw these PRC200 Non-chrono autos on sale here in Singapore already ...
Based on retail price, they are just a little more expensive than the Le Locle w/ 2824.
Definitely another competitive offering from Tissot :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Enoran said:


> Sean had mentioned it to be a day/date, so it should be a 2836-2 ...


Now those I am liking the look of.....especially the black face black strap and the blue face with bracelet version :-!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep... that's the one! I'm as surprised as anyone to see it for sale through grey market so soon, but that's life I guess?!?!

As mentioned above, very nice classic design, while retaining WR200m and screw down crown. This is sure to big a MASSIVE hit in 2010.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

What size is that PRC 200 auto? The same as the quartz versions, 40mm? Thanks.


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

image said:


> What size is that PRC 200 auto? The same as the quartz versions, 40mm? Thanks.


the size is 42mm in diameter and 15.84mm in thickness...


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Woah...the above pictured PRC200s are going to be that thick? Just shocked since usually divers and chronographs are 15+ mm thick. Great news that they are 42mm though. I sold my PRC200 quartz non-chrono because I felt it was too small at 40mm. I am really digging the blue and silver dials of the new version.



k33k0z said:


> the size is 42mm in diameter and 15.84mm in thickness...


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

k33k0z said:


> the size is 42mm in diameter and 15.84mm in thickness...





image said:


> Woah...the above pictured PRC200s are going to be that thick? Just shocked since usually divers and chronographs are 15+ mm thick. Great news that they are 42mm though. I sold my PRC200 quartz non-chrono because I felt it was too small at 40mm. I am really digging the blue and silver dials of the new version.


42mm diameter and 15.84mm depth feels more like the PRC200 Chrono auto. 
I have seen the non-chrono auto PRC200 in "person", they look more like a 40mm to me though :-s


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

Enoran said:


> 42mm diameter and 15.84mm depth feels more like the PRC200 Chrono auto.
> I have seen the non-chrono auto PRC200 in "person", they look more like a 40mm to me though :-s


well the sound like.. this watch so thick and so big..but it looks fit on my wrist....my wrist not so big though...but it look just fine..very love this prc200 auto chrono ...it give me zero problem since i bought it..!!:-d


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I found in internet (plenty of sites selling the day/date PRC200), it is ~39-40 mm in diameter and ~11-12mm thick, weight ~150-160 gr. on steel bracelet.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

This one is news to me. It's, um... interesting:

Tissot Valentine 2010


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Will you be '*sporting*' that on the big day then Sean?? :-d


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Enoran said:


> 42mm diameter and 15.84mm depth feels more like the PRC200 Chrono auto.
> I have seen the non-chrono auto PRC200 in "person", they look more like a 40mm to me though :-s


I hope they're 42mm and wear even bigger. The reason I passed on the PRC200 Chrono Quartz is because the 40mm just felt a little too small for my likings.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Will you be '*sporting*' that on the big day then Sean?? :-d


At the risk of pissing off the R&D guys... I think this is horrendous!!! What were they thinking?!?

I'm having flashbacks of 'Ladywood'. :-d


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sean thanks for all the info...but plz upgrade us on the new PR100 on the website its there...does it have a screw-down crown and when is it going to be available?...I really ;ike the new PRC200 autos and the PR100 in PVD...thnx a lot.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

asadtiger said:


> Sean thanks for all the info...but plz upgrade us on the new PR100 on the website its there...does it have a screw-down crown and when is it going to be available?...I really ;ike the new PRC200 autos and the PR100 in PVD...thnx a lot.


You seemed determined to increase your Tissot collection, don't you, asadtiger ? ;-)

I have yet to see the PR100 on sale here in Singapore despite they are already on the website, the PRC200 Auto, though not on the site are being sold here ... a little ironic :think:


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Some more "newbies":

PRS516 Quartz Chrono (42mm)

Product pluses
+ The perfect choice for wearers that love motorracing. 
+ Five different references make up the new quartz chronograph family.
+ The rubber or stainless steel straps feature the iconic holes inspired by the steering wheels of elite racing cars.
+ The nostalgic motor racing theme continues on the back of the watch with a cut-out metal steering-wheel shape.

Technical features
+ Swiss Made Quartz movement
+ Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
+ 316L Stainless steel case with black PVD coating
+ Water-resistant to 10bar (100 m / 330 feet)
+ 316L Solid stainless steel bracelet with butterfly clasp with push-buttons
+ Rubber strap with folding clasp with push-buttons

Movement
+ Chronograph Quartz
+ 13 1/4''', 29.80 mm, ETA G10.211, HMsSD, 30-minutes and 1/10 of a second counters. central 60-seconds chronograph hand. ADD and SPLIT functions
+ 4 jewel(s), battery type Renata 394
+ User's Manual Reference: 143

CHF430 / CHF460


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't say I'm in awe of the new PRS516, seems to me Tissot is putting the dial and bezel of the V8 on the case of the PRS516 ... :--s
Though the installing of a rubber strap on the PRS516 is refreshing.

Any chance of a T-Race with 2824/2836, Sean ?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Enoran said:


> Can't say I'm in awe of the new PRS516, seems to me Tissot is putting the dial and bezel of the V8 on the case of the PRS516 ... :--s
> Though the installing of a rubber strap on the PRS516 is refreshing.
> 
> Any chance of a T-Race with 2824/2836, Sean ?


Meh... my thoughts also. If I had to choose I'd take a V8 over this one.

As for the T-Race... no idea??


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

BAM!!!

*Tissot Visodate 1957*

The case in stainless steel, measures 40mm. It has a sapphire crystal and display back, and is water resistant to 30 meters.

Movement is the Swiss ETA caliber 2836-2 with 25 jewels and a power reserve of 42 hours. MSRP is 445 Euros.


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> BAM!!!
> 
> *Tissot Visodate 1957*...


Thank you, seanpiper!
When I read about the PRC200 day/date I thought I had found the right daily wearer thanks to TISSOT, but now I am in a more dificult situation, thanks to TISSOT again 
Seastar II, T-One, Couturier, PRC200, Visodate 1957 ... so many day/date autos to choose from. 
Thank you, TISSOT!


----------



## Thorto (Sep 5, 2009)

The Visodate is a nice looking watch, but I hope they will make the minute hand a bit longer...

Oh, and the sapphire is domed, according to a German site.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Ooo, I like that Visodate :-! Nice to see that 'moniker' back........I have one of two vintage Visodates 

I hope the mov't is decorated to some degree tho, having the exhibition back?!! I've seen a few models with EB's with quite plain, boring looking movt's, which kinda defeats the point imho!!

As for the PRS.....I quite like the dial, but see where your coming from as regards to the V8!!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> BAM!!!
> 
> *Tissot Visodate 1957*
> 
> ...


MSRP of 445 Euros for a day/date auto model from the Heritage Line is nicely priced and I mean really really nicely


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Ooo, I like that Visodate :-! Nice to see that 'moniker' back........I have one of two vintage Visodates
> 
> I hope the mov't is decorated to some degree tho, having the exhibition back?!! I've seen a few models with EB's with quite plain, boring looking movt's, which kinda defeats the point imho!!
> 
> As for the PRS.....I quite like the dial, but see where your coming from as regards to the V8!!


As nice as it would be to have a beautifully decorated movement, I think this would bump the price up a little too much. I love my Valjoux Couturier, through the glass back feels like watching a rerun of The Simpsons... I'll keep watching, but it doesn't excite me anymore


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm loving the Visodate, but I normally am not a fan of straps...I hope the bracelet looks good for this watch!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Enoran said:


> You seemed determined to increase your Tissot collection, don't you, asadtiger ? ;-)
> 
> I have yet to see the PR100 on sale here in Singapore despite they are already on the website, the PRC200 Auto, though not on the site are being sold here ... a little ironic :think:


:-d yes after being very satisfied with two fabulous Tissots, my next is definitely going to be another Tissot :-!

if this PR100 PVD has a screw-down crown like the PRC100, its going to be mine, cuz I love the feeling of security of a screw down crown, just a weird little thing ;-)



Enoran said:


> MSRP of 445 Euros for a day/date auto model from the Heritage Line is nicely priced and I mean really really nicely


and that price bumped me too...at that price, this lovely new visodate will seriously effect (read destroy ) the prospects of the PR100 ;-)

and I also dont quiet get the great similarity between the new PRS516 and the V8....it was fine that they were quiet different while being from the motor sports theme...that added great diversity but these new ones do quiet overlap...though I'd go for V8 no doubt if I had to choose, just my humble opinion...but always do consider that in the flesh look is a lot different from comp generated images...live changes a lot...I love my Quickster which is quiet PRS516 kind cased I dare say so a live feel could change the opinion.

too many good offerings by Tissot now I think....thats disturbing man :-|

:-d:-d


----------



## Thorto (Sep 5, 2009)

vegasvince said:


> I'm loving the Visodate, but I normally am not a fan of straps...I hope the bracelet looks good for this watch!


I hope there will be a bracelet at all. It's not mentioned yet and Tissot wouldn't be the first manufacturer that thinks a watch is too vintage/dressy looking for a bracelet.

EDIT: All the Visodate models are on the Tissot hp now, very nice color combinations, but no ss bracelet. And there seems to be no watch with a bracelet in the Heritage line at all.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Thorto said:


> I hope there will be a bracelet at all. It's not mentioned yet and Tissot wouldn't be the first manufacturer that thinks a watch is too vintage/dressy looking for a bracelet.
> 
> EDIT: All the Visodate models are on the Tissot hp now, very nice color combinations, but no ss bracelet. And there seems to be no watch with a bracelet in the Heritage line at all.


Bummer!!! No bracelet? I wonder if the bracelet from the Le Locle will work on the visodate. But I can't complain about the price though.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, so I've just come back from kick off meeting, and had a look at the new product range for 2010. Some hits and misses in my opinion, but still an exciting range of new looks.

Unable to give away too many details at this stage, but this should be enough to spark some conversation:

- PR100
- Bridgeport ladies and gents in steel
- Visodate Heritage
- Veloci-T Automatic Chrono
- PRC200 Auto day/date
- Generosi T Diamond bezel on bracelet
- PRC100 Valjoux redesign
- MotoGP limited edition... minus casebacks (but with an interesting new addition!)
- All new T-Race design
- Seastar 1000 Auto 
- Glamsport diamond, designed by Danica Patrick
- Sailing Touch
- An exciting new addition to the T Touch line

There's lots more.... keep watching this space!


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

Looking forward to the new Seastar!

Thanks for the update, Sean.
-Wallace


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like a busy year for Tissot looking at those names.
Thanks, Sean :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I like the Visodate Heritage model........very interested to see what the new Seastar looks like?!!


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm very curious to see how that Veloci-T chrono looks!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> - Sailing Touch
> - An exciting new addition to the T Touch line
> 
> There's lots more.... keep watching this space!


These 2 sound like its packed with lot's of fun


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Just saw on TZ...the new PRS516 chrono, which looks awesome...and was thinkin, "Oh man, I wanna get this...", until I saw its 45mm??? What the hell is that? I lost interest when I saw its 45mm. Why not 42mm?


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree. It looks beautiful, but I'll have to reserve my judgement on it's (perceived large) size until I try it on.

I like the direction Tissot is going, though & I'm looking forward to seeing the other releases!
-wjb


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sailing Touch*

The Sailing Touch is a useful instrument for checking the weather conditions with its integrated histogram of the six previous hours and a function for measuring relative air pressure. It is also equipped with a calculator that indicates the tides in the port of destination.

The case, in stainless steel, measures 43mm and has an AR-coated sapphire crystal. It is water resistant to 100 meters. Dials can be had in black, silver, navy or white lacquer.

Movement is a Swiss ETA quartz ana-digi caliber with weather, regatta, speed, compass, tide calculator, alarms, chronograph, GMT and perpetual calendar complications.



















*PRS 516 Automatic Chronograph*

The case, in stainless steel, measures 45mm. It has a sapphire crystal and display back. It is water resistant to 100 meters. Dials can be had in silver or black.

Movement is the automatic ETA caliber Valjoux 7750 with 25 jewels and a power reserve of 48 hours.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

That black PRS looks the nuts b-)

I'd wanna be trying it on for size tho if it's 45mm!!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Happened to see this *T-Touch II* on the Tissot webby. Look exactly like the original touch but with improved specs ... better WR rating and it got bigger.
http://www.tissot.ch/?mod_collectio...olid_0003/famid_0115/refid_T047_420_17_051_01


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

seanpiper said:


> BAM!!!
> 
> *Tissot Visodate 1957*
> 
> ...


I'm really interested to see the new Visodate in the flesh, or at least in not professional pics.

I like it very much, and also its prices seems OK ... :-!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Engi said:


> I'm really interested to see the new Visodate in the flesh, or at least in not professional pics.
> 
> I like it very much, and also its prices seems OK ... :-!
> 
> ...


Me too !

The best pics I have found so far are here and I am falling in love with the watch. If it looks and feels the way I expect, this watch could be the timepiece I have been looking for.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

shtora said:


> Me too !
> 
> The best pics I have found so far are here and I am falling in love with the watch. If it looks and feels the way I expect, this watch could be the timepiece I have been looking for.


The same for me ... :-!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

*2010 T-Race MotoGP Limited Edition
*
The 8,000 wearers of the Tissot T-Race MotoGP Limited Edition 2010 will be out in front in terms of precision timekeeping and eye-catching design. This dynamic chronograph unites sophisticated GMT functionality with styling geared to turning heads. Materials and shapes inspired by the world's premier motorcycling championship, timed by Tissot, qualify this timepiece to stand out from any crowd and express the adrenalin-filled mood of the circuit.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like the new design is inspired by the previous 2 models of the T-Race ...
Dial still looks a little busy with the Carbon Fibre finish , through.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more sneak peeks... shhhh, don't tell anyone 

*Veloci-T Auto Chrono (ETA C01.211)*



















*Veloci-T Auto Chrono Lady (ETA C01.211)*



















*Lady Heart Automatic*










*Tissot Lovely*


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> A few more sneak peeks... shhhh, don't tell anyone
> 
> *Veloci-T Auto Chrono (ETA C01.211)*


Now I'm liking the look of that!! :-!

Any idea on the size???


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Haven't heard exactly, but my guess would be 43mm. Very similar to the current quartz model.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the dial detail on this!!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Agreed....think that looks very nice 

I guess it'll come in at a similar-ish pricepoint to the Couturier chrono with the same mov't??


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Agreed....think that looks very nice
> 
> I guess it'll come in at a similar-ish pricepoint to the Couturier chrono with the same mov't??


Hmmm... on rubber i think it could almost sneak under AUD$1000?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Hmmm... on rubber i think it could almost sneak under AUD$1000?


Just converted that to UK pounds and it's £599, which is a fair chunk more than the Couturier with the same mov't in the UK!! In fact, I just found this site, which says it's an AD, selling the 7750 Couturier for £676 !!

http://www.nigelohara.com/Products/...JOUX-7750)-Watch-T0356141605101-pid12956.aspx


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Just converted that to UK pounds and it's £599, which is a fair chunk more than the Couturier with the same mov't in the UK!! In fact, I just found this site, which says it's an AD, selling the 7750 Couturier for £676 !!
> 
> http://www.nigelohara.com/Products/...JOUX-7750)-Watch-T0356141605101-pid12956.aspx


T0356271105100 = AUD$1200
T0356271605100 = AUD$1125

PRC200 C01.211

T0144271108100 = AUD$1150
T0144271603100 = AUD$1075

I think it may be a case of the Aussie dollar being slightly better than usual, which makes this not look so enticing. But at the end of the day... that price is a pure guess 

Edit: On second thought... that "AD" must be making a whole 1.5% margin on that watch, if that. I'd be interested to know what the RRP is in a bricks and mortar AD is for the same piece.


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 7, 2009)

man, looks like some nice stuff is coming out soon.
i like that veloci-t alot.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Edit: On second thought... that "AD" must be making a whole 1.5% margin on that watch, if that. I'd be interested to know what the RRP is in a bricks and mortar AD is for the same piece.


I'll see if I can find out


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

The new T-Race pales in comparison to the new Veloci-T, which is quite the stunner. 
However, I'm gonna leave my compliments until I get to see the real thing. I was attracted by the PRS330 the year before with the display pic at pre-launch but was left quite disappointed when I saw the real watch at the AD. Maybe its juz me ... :-(

Btw, even though some of the new Tissot model this yr and esp. last year are really nice, I still can't help but noticed that more ppl are getting 'new' PRC200 Chrono, Seastar1000 and PRS516. The oldies have set a really high standard :-d


----------



## DonTerrelli (Mar 4, 2010)

pics of the new Seastar?


----------



## Monaco 24 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! The Visodate 1957 is something else, isn't it? :-! Probably the most "clean" and one of the most beautiful watches I've seen. And affordable too.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

exceptional things coming out of Tissot but still anticipating anxiously the new Seastar...Sean plz dont keep us waiting any more


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more to whet the appetite:

T-Lord Classic Auto










PRC100 Auto Chrono Valjoux










PRS516 Automatic










PRS516 Auto Chrono Valjoux










PRS516 Auto Chrono COSC Limited Edition (516 pieces)










I've also managed to find a good image of the new Seastar 1000. I'm hesitant to put it up as the hype might outweigh the design??

Thoughts...


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

*Tissot*

Great new models!

And again a 2836 auto :-!

My award for the most adequate, practical, relatively affordable, stylish and solid watches, released the last couple of years goes to TISSOT! Among the models you show us in the Pre Basel 2009 and 2010 threads one can find sporty, elegant, classic, musculine, retro, etc. touches. And various day-date automatics!
Recently I started thinking of TISSOT as the most reasonable Swiss watch.








(taken from www.freeldsart.com)

I just wish the company paid more effort in presenting and advertising its watches as the watches which one not only gets for graduation, but wears as a grown man, too.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Tissot*

Some great new designs, here, I *love* the new PRS 516! I actually like all of the above designs!


----------



## Demokritos (Apr 21, 2007)

PRC100 Auto Chrono Valjoux


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Sculpture Line 18ct Moonphase










Bridgeport Steel Auto Chrono


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

The PRS 516 auto has now the look of the vintage models, just like I was yearning! It present a very strong identity of the line! I think it looks a bit more versatile.

I guess that I will have to trade/sell my silver PRS 516 auto! :-s
However, I wonder it the bracelets are interchangeable?:think:

I noticed that the water resistance has increased from 50m to 100m? Sean, does it have a screw down crown? Price range?

Cheers!
:thanks


----------



## vexingv (Jan 25, 2008)

i have been looking for an affordable day/date auto, which includes the current PRS 516. i'd love one w/ a timing bezel as that would be perfect for daily-wear. could you share any details on the specs for the new PRS 516 day/date and how they differ from the outgoing model?

i notice:
-the bezel is different w/ minute indices instead of hours
-no red 1/2 minute markers 
-full SS band (the older model had holes/vents on the band)
-less lume on the hour indices compared to the older model (seems to just be a sliver of lume on each of the applied markers compared to the entire hour marker being filled w/ lume on the older model)
-date window has some polished border

without knowing all the specs and only judging from pictures, IMHO i prefer the outgoing model (aside from the vents on the SS band). and i think a rotating timing bezel would be nice although i just can't seem to find any automatic day/date watches w/ full 60-min timing or countdown bezels...

finally, how soon will these models hit the market (U.S. to be specific)?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Tissot*



shtora said:


> Great new models!
> 
> And again a 2836 auto :-!
> 
> rom www.freeldsart.com)


That would be ETA2824 in that T-Lord on the first pic ;-)

PRS516 does come with ETA2836, cheers.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Chronox said:


> The PRS 516 auto has now the look of the vintage models, just like I was yearning! It present a very strong identity of the line! I think it looks a bit more versatile.
> 
> I guess that I will have to trade/sell my silver PRS 516 auto! :-s
> However, I wonder it the bracelets are interchangeable?:think:
> ...


No screw down crown on these.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

vexingv said:


> could you share any details on the specs for the new PRS 516 day/date and how they differ from the outgoing model?
> ...
> 
> finally, how soon will these models hit the market (U.S. to be specific)?


Any specs in particular you'd like to know?

The US market is lost on me. I'm not even sure at this stage when these will hit my market


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

seanpiper said:


> No screw down crown on these.


And no screwback? 
Could there be an interesting technical upgrade to go from 50m to 100m wr? So I believe it has the spirit of the original "Particularly Robust" 516.

Cheers!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

oh wow...one after another you show fabulous new watches from Tissot...I totally digg more than half of them and would still be very pleased with any of the other half too


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

*to: seanpiper*

Thanks again, seanpiper, for all the info (very promising info, actually ). Do you have idea what will be the price of the new PRS516 Automatic (2836-2), compared to the current model?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vexingv (Jan 25, 2008)

what's the case size/diameter on the new 516 day/date model? lug width?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

:think: hmm ... That new T-Lord is very very different from the defunct one


----------



## fleiger (Mar 2, 2010)

does any body have details & specs on the new prs516 day date automatic?
case size? lug width? probable price? & ths new seastar1000 as well?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

The New T-Race ...


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Any idea how big the Bridgeport Chrono is?


----------



## jmerrey (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi
I noticed that the "new" prs516 auto is on Tissot's website. I almost pulled the trigger on the '09 version (40mm) but now I really want to wait on the '10 version (42mm). Does anyone know what the usual release time is?
Thanks in advance


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just about to buy PRS516 auto chrono and then I saw this new '10 model and instantly fell in love with it.

Any idea when will it be in the stores?


----------

